# Greetings from...



## farzam

Ahoj,

How do you say 'greetings from...' in Czech, please?

For instance, "Greetings from the Czech Republic!"

Děkuji.


----------



## qetu

Ahoj, 
I would probably go for "Srdečné pozdravy z České republiky".


----------



## farzam

qetu said:


> Ahoj,
> I would probably go for "Srdečné pozdravy z České republiky".



Děkuji moc!


----------



## texpert

why not, but *srdečné pozdravy *is literally *hearty greetings*, mind you


----------

